

Show HN: Preview links in Google Chrome - nadocrew
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nphfkpgklibhnhgegdblhnhicgfginnj

======
thejosh
Please also add "blocked extensions" so we can add
zip/rar/.tar.gz/.torrent/etc as these will download if you hover over them.

~~~
nadocrew
Thanks for the idea. We will make that update right away

~~~
thejosh
Great, I'm loving this extension a lot, great idea and execution.

~~~
nadocrew
Just released swiftpreview 2.1 and we are now blocking common extensions.
Check it out
here[http://blog.swiftpreview.com/post/31242655847/swiftpreview-2...](http://blog.swiftpreview.com/post/31242655847/swiftpreview-2-1-tons-
of-new-features)

------
laserDinosaur
Strange that the video is only 58 seconds long, but runs out for 2:08 with
just the logo.

~~~
nadocrew
It's to fix youtube's weird thumbnail choosing algorithm

~~~
xxbondsxx
You can manually choose the thumbnail:

[http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&an...](http://support.google.com/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=72431)

The days of gaming youtube thumbnails by putting in frames at the 50% mark are
long gone..

~~~
flinner
Nice option, but not perfect. It still only gives you three thumbnails to
choose from.

------
proksoup
Maybe a bug ... hover over a download link (e.g. install on nodejs.org) and
the file downloads.

Very much dig it. Very fast rendering of preview.

~~~
nadocrew
It is a bug, we will fix it asap.

------
melvinmt
It even works on the reply links on this page, pretty neat.

~~~
doctoboggan
Now we just need to get a parent link.

------
anigbrowl
This is great - a real time saver.

------
icbarber
really neat tool. i like the shift option

